# Mon MBP de 2011 est-il assez puissant pour faire tourner Windows 10 via BootCamp?



## amundsen (28 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Book Pro 17 de début 2011 avec un i7 à 2,2 GHz et 16 Go de RAM. Je voudrais essayer de faire fonctionner Windows dessus à partir d'un disque externe dédié de 1To (7200 tours/min, connexion FW800). Est-ce que ma machine est assez récente pour faire fonctionner Windows 10, ou bien dois-je me rabattre sur Windows 7 ou 8?

Merci d'avance.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (28 Octobre 2016)

Salut 
Tu as largement de quoi faire tourner Windows 10 sur ton MacBook, à vrai dire il est aussi léger que Windows 7 et 8.
Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que Windows puisse s'installer et tourner sur un disque dur externe, enfin j'ai jamais vu ça, par contre tu peux faire ça pour OS X (macOS maintenant ok.. J'ai du mal à m'y faire)


----------



## amundsen (28 Octobre 2016)

Au fait, je suis sous MacOS X 10.8 si cela a une importance quelconque.


----------



## amundsen (28 Octobre 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Salut
> Tu as largement de quoi faire tourner Windows 10 sur ton MacBook, à vrai dire il est aussi léger que Windows 7 et 8.
> Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que Windows puisse s'installer et tourner sur un disque dur externe, enfin j'ai jamais vu ça, par contre tu peux faire ça pour OS X (macOS maintenant ok.. J'ai du mal à m'y faire)


Merci pour l'info, je vais me renseigner sur les disques externes.


----------



## amundsen (28 Octobre 2016)

amundsen a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, je vais me renseigner sur les disques externes.


Apparemment c'est en effet possible : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5431182?tstart=0


----------



## amundsen (28 Octobre 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Salut
> Tu as largement de quoi faire tourner Windows 10 sur ton MacBook, à vrai dire il est aussi léger que Windows 7 et 8.
> Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que Windows puisse s'installer et tourner sur un disque dur externe, enfin j'ai jamais vu ça, par contre tu peux faire ça pour OS X (macOS maintenant ok.. J'ai du mal à m'y faire)



D'après cette note Apple, je ne peux pas faire fonctionner Windows 10 sur la machine avec BootCamp.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (29 Octobre 2016)

Tu peux quand même, mon MacBook Pro de 2006 ne supporte pas Windows 10 SELON APPLE, et pourtant, il tourne actuellement sous Windows 10, le seul problème c'est pour les driver, je viens de le mettre à niveau et je cherche une méthode pour avoir les driver.


----------

